# Watch TCM



## J Nechleba (Feb 3, 2021)

Has anybody been able to install the "Watch TCM" app onto a TIVO Stream 4k? The app is greyed out in Google Play Store for my TIVO-S-4k.


----------



## Vm19 (Feb 10, 2021)

Do it manually, google "how to sideload apks on android tv".


----------



## J Nechleba (Feb 3, 2021)

Vm19 said:


> Do it manually, google "how to sideload apks on android tv".


Did sideload it. Works fine from installer. Problem is when you leave installer and then want to add it to the UI, it is nowhere to be found. So I can install the APK and run it but I can't create a link to it in the UI.


----------



## J Nechleba (Feb 3, 2021)

J Nechleba said:


> Did sideload it. Works fine from installer. Problem is when you leave installer and then want to add it to the UI, it is nowhere to be found. So I can install the APK and run it but I can't create a link to it in the UI.


Got it working - turns out one needs to add a sideload launcher in order to be able to add unauthorized apps to the UI.


----------

